
Show HN: Use Emojis to find and rate places - tobiasszarowicz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yobo-app/id1132262995?ls=1&mt=8
======
tobiasszarowicz
We want to reinvent and simplify the classical city-/local-guide app by using
nothing else than photos, emojis and lot of AI. We basically changed the
classic rating system using stars ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️ into just using emojis. The
emoji-ratings are displayed in an emoji-cloud at each place: The bigger an
emoji the more relevant it is. The app works like a hyperlocal Instagram:
Users share photos of locations and tag these places using up to 3 Emojis –
call them Happy Places. Those Happy Places are then compiled into other user’s
individual recommendation feeds based on their current location. Using ML
(reinforcement learning) the app learns autonomously your individual local
taste. Works in Berlin, London, Copenhagen, Amsterdam, NY, LA and Miami.

------
tobiasszarowicz
If you dont use an Iphone, here´s how it works:
[https://youtu.be/8RfJ5k83haw](https://youtu.be/8RfJ5k83haw)

------
max_weisel
Sounds super cool.

